# Floating Vanity



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a customer who wants a floating vanity. We decided on walnut doors and one end cap. The frame will be fir. 
I find myself wondering if there is something special that needs to be done on a cabinet that has so much weight pulling on the back.

Has anyone seen some decent plans online for a floating vanity. I just need to check some construction techniques and make sure I build it right. I plan on using some pretty stout angle irons to insure it won't ever fall off the wall.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Russell,

Have you considered hanging the cabinet using a french cleat?


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Kitchen wall cabinets are floating and they hold a lot of weight.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

huff, I'll be using one on the top, then a good strong angle iron on the bottom. 
Ted, the client wants to use a concrete top on his vanity plus you need the angle iron supports in case some one sits on it or tries to stand on it to change a light or something.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I think John has the right idea.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Good point about someone standing on it, I didn't think of that. And concrete too…. Yeah, you want that to be rock solid. I would probably open the wall to fasten heavy steel angle brackets directly to the framing. The top would rest on the brackets. In other words, yeah… what you said.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I told the client I'd likely have to remove the drywall to get directly to the studs in case of any rot or water damage compromising it and causing the vanity to loosen.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Also to make sure the lag bolts are dead center in the studs for optimal strength.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

..


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If you fit a hanging rail in the bottom as well as the top, it will support a dancing bear. Or screw a batten to the wall for the cab. to rest on then fix with the hanging rail as normal.


----------



## doitforfun (Dec 31, 2013)

^^ Bill is right. Connect to stud or plywood on stud and you won't have any issues. I'd be more concerned with box construction than how to hang it.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

doitforfun, I think if you'll read the post, that's exactly what I am asking. It's frustrating when no one pays attention to what you write and goes off on a tangent. 
Seems to happen every time I ask a question anymore. Make me want to stop posting. 
Glad you caught it though. What I'm looking for is advise on the actual cabinet construction. I don't think this thread will actually produce an answer now that it's gone of in a different direction. 
I think I'll just find a pro cabinet guy here and message him. Now to find one with good communication skills.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I've done a few myself Russell. 
My first question would be how big is the vanity?
Are you putting a full back on it? Just a back rail?
As far as construction methods, it doesn't need as much overkill as you would think.

The main thing is that:

*the vanity box be well attached to the back*.

*And the back be securely attached to the studs*.

I also run a cleat (approx. 5"wide) lengthwise across the back of the vanity that is well attached to the sides of the cabinet box and the top of the back. It's easy to hold the back to the wall, the important thing is to keep the cabinet attached to the back. 
Here are a few that I have done with stone tops that are pretty heavy. (No angle iron involved.)
I'm pretty sure they're still hanging on the wall.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Agree with above post.
You are basically going back to traditional cabinet construction, but with the rail (called a bearer rail) running full width of inside of cabinet carcass. Top and bottom if you can. Top rail running under bottom edge of cabinet top.
Attached either with dowels, dado or dovetail for extra stiffness.
You can then run a stile either side to further stiffen or a central pilaster.


----------

